# Toe Nail Removal Anesthesia



## BevDaugherty (Sep 20, 2010)

How would local anesthesia be coded for the partial removal of a toe nail for an ingrown toe nail?


----------



## eadun2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

you would not code it.. it is included in the cpt for removal of the toenail.


----------

